# Red meat versus white meat



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember reading something recently on this forum about how red meats are more appropriate for dogs and that a mostly red meat diet is better than a mostly poultry diet. How is this?? 

White meat is from poultry and red meat is from mammals, rightt?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Both are correct. Feed as much red meats as possible, we try and give 50% red meats and the rest poultry and fish.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

In general red meat is more nutritious than white meat. You can go to http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ and compare some random red meat to random white meat.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always tried to feed as much red meat as I can. That usually ends up being about half and the other half is poultry. Sometimes its more....like last month when we got a bunch of free Venison!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> In general red meat is more nutritious than white meat. You can go to http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ and compare some random red meat to random white meat.


That's what I was wondering. Thanks!



danemama08 said:


> Both are correct. Feed as much red meats as possible, we try and give 50% red meats and the rest poultry and fish.


Okay. I tweaked how much of what he was eating earlier this week. I think he now gets around that ratio. He gets chicken, turkey or quail for breakfast and beef or rabbit for dinner. Two midday meals a week of fish and 1 a week of organs and the rest of the midday meals are either beef or rabbit (whichever one he is NOT having for dinner). I'm still working on adding more meats and organs to his diet. Next time I'll add a red meat. Does this sound good?


----------



## Nievesgirl (Jan 5, 2011)

So when your first start raw chicken is mainly used to get them started then you move more to beef or other red meats ?


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Nievesgirl said:


> So when your first start raw chicken is mainly used to get them started then you move more to beef or other red meats ?


When you first start chicken is used because it is a very easily digestible protein. After a week or so you can add in turkey, after another week or so you can add in fish or pork, after another week you can add fish or pork (whichever one you didn't the last week), after another week or so you can add beef and after another week you can add in organs. All of this is over a 7-8 week period. After that you can add in new meats like rabbit or venison. You have to take it all in stride and see how they take to the new meat.

http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was very naughty and went to beef second. So Lily eats probably 80% beef. Granted I have basically unlimited acess to very high quality beef and she's basically got an iron gut for anything that isn't grain related. We've had zero problem, but I wouldn't recommend it for most people.

My foster Scout is still on chicken quarters primarily. She does get liver once or twice a week.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken is also easily eaten by most dogs.

Max got pork as his second protein. Around here turkey costs more than pork!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I skipped to beef after chicken as well with no problems. Now I mainly use chicken for bone-in meals and I try to feed mostly red meat and fish for everything else (plus organs of course :tongue1.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Right now my poodles get mostly beef and pork. I feed chicken quarters or turkey necks 4-5 times weekly for bone. I might feed boneless chicken or turkey once or twice a week as well. (They eat 14 meals x week). I've been adding some boneless rabbit as well but, while it counts as red meat because its a mammal, I know it is less nutritious than large mammals like deer, bison, cow, etc.


----------

